# What is Science up to



## applejuice (Oct 27, 2011)

<div style="background-color:#000000;width:520px;"><div style="padding:4px;"><embed src="http://media.mtvnservices.com/mgid:cms:video:thedailyshow.com:400760" width="512" height="288" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" base="." flashVars=""></embed><p style="text-align:left;background-color:#FFFFFF;padding:4px;margin-top:4px;margin-bottom:0px;font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;font-size:12px;"><b>The Daily Show</b><br/>Get More: Daily Show Full Episodes,Political Humor & Satire Blog,The Daily Show on Facebook</p></div></div>


----------



## bigreddwon (Oct 27, 2011)

That was a funny episode. I cant believe that republican strategist agreed to do the interview, she looked like an idiot.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 28, 2011)

bigreddwon said:


> That was a funny episode. I cant believe that republican strategist agreed to do the interview, she looked like an idiot.



The scientist they spoke with wasn't much better...

"No other occupation has so many people questioning what they do all the time, and demand that you confirm the experiments"

Really? Yes, we would like you to confirm your experiments.

Atheist like to poke fun a Christians, all the while they go about themselves worshipping science, scientists, who apparently don't like to be asked to "confirm their experiments" Mr. Evolution and Mrs. Nature.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 28, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> The scientist they spoke with wasn't much better...
> 
> "No other occupation has so many people questioning what they do all the time, and demand that you confirm the experiments"
> 
> ...



The base of science is that you test and re-test ideas to come to conclusions. 
Its not that way in church, you cannot question why.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 28, 2011)

applejuice said:


> The base of science is that you test and re-test ideas to come to conclusions.
> Its not that way in church, *you cannot question why*.



If you've heard some "church people" say that before, they are simply wrong.

The first question should be why.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 28, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> If you've heard some "church people" say that before, they are simply wrong.
> 
> The first question should be why.



I have and it didnt go well. 
The stories of a man being hundreds of years old, living in a whale, parting a sea...........

You may not be in this group, but in my personal experiences they feel like you are questioning their foundation of life.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 28, 2011)

applejuice said:


> I have and it didnt go well.
> The stories of a man being hundreds of years old, living in a whale, parting a sea...........
> 
> You may not be in this group, but in my personal experiences they feel like you are questioning their foundation of life.



You are questioning their foundation of life, to me, there is nothing wrong with that. The people who get mad about it are probably scared of the questions and have never asked themselves what you have asked them.

I have questioned men that live to be hundreds of years old, living in a whale, and Moses parting the sea, and I still believe every bit of it by putting my faith in Jesus Christ.

If one cannot get around a naturalistic worldview, and give room for the supernatural, one cannot believe these things.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 28, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> You are questioning their foundation of life, to me, there is nothing wrong with that. The people who get mad about it are probably scared of the questions and have never asked themselves what you have asked them.
> 
> I have questioned men that live to be hundreds of years old, living in a whale, and Moses parting the sea, and I still believe every bit of it by putting my faith in Jesus Christ.
> 
> If one cannot get around a naturalistic worldview, and give room for the supernatural, one cannot believe these things.



There's no need to do that.  I've been in "haunted" houses before and some really weird stuff happened but a supernatural explanation is the LAST thing that should be considered, much less the supernatural accounts of Medieval herdsmen who didn't know what germs are.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 30, 2011)

From the beginning of time there has been mold, how long did it take a scientist to figure out it could be used for something? God created everything for man's benefit, so says the OT, anyway....nothing new under the sun.

I think we should be able to question science and the Bible/Christianity equally. 

The only part I get aggrivated with is when someone doesn't really want to know the answer to a Bible question they just wanna talk down to you and act like you're stupid and mock you. Otherwise I'm happy to answer any question that I'm able to. 

A tsunami could've drawn back the red sea so that moses and his people could pass, we've learned that the hard way though.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 30, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> You are questioning their foundation of life, to me, there is nothing wrong with that. The people who get mad about it are probably scared of the questions and have never asked themselves what you have asked them.
> 
> I have questioned men that live to be hundreds of years old, living in a whale, and Moses parting the sea, and I still believe every bit of it by putting my faith in Jesus Christ.
> 
> If one cannot get around a naturalistic worldview, and give room for the supernatural, one cannot believe these things.



Right on!


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 30, 2011)

applejuice said:


> I have and it didnt go well.
> The stories of a man being hundreds of years old, living in a whale, parting a sea...........
> 
> You may not be in this group, but in my personal experiences they feel like you are questioning their foundation of life.



That dog has some big ol' musscals!! wow!


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 30, 2011)

There no doubt are science scam artists out there, just like there are scam artist preachers, teachers, used car salesmen(lol), people from all walks of life... dontchaknow?

A lot of time it's hard to prove though....but either karma will get you or ol' beelzebub.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 30, 2011)

applejuice said:


> The base of science is that you test and re-test ideas to come to conclusions.
> Its not that way in church, you cannot question why.



This is not correct. Yet again, I will post the scientific method here on this forum.

1. Formulate a hypothesis.
2. Test the hypothesis.
3. The results of your experiment will support or refute the hypothesis.
4. Repeat.

No ideas, no conclusions. Why can't anyone get this right?


----------



## applejuice (Nov 1, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> This is not correct. Yet again, I will post the scientific method here on this forum.
> 
> 1. Formulate a hypothesis.
> 2. Test the hypothesis.
> ...



Come up with idea, test idea

Then if it is a pressing issue, will others in your field test your ideas as well? Yes 


I understand the scientific method, in 9th grade we all did.


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 3, 2011)

applejuice said:


> Come up with idea, test idea
> 
> Then if it is a pressing issue, will others in your field test your ideas as well? Yes
> 
> ...



Yeah, no, that is wrong.


----------

